# Corned Lamb Recipe?



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

I usually make a corned beef for St. Patrick's day but this year we have so much lamb I thought I'd try that. Does anyone corn their own lamb? If so, would you share a recipe? Or do I just follow my corned beef recipe? (I use a Julia Child recipe from her 'How to Cook' book.) I thought I'd use a shoulder roast; any suggestions on cut?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I would think you could use a regular recipe for corning beef.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Best cuts for corned meat: 
Beef
Corned brisket, corned silverside and corned girella/ eye of silverside 

Lamb 
Corned leg 

http://www.themainmeal.com.au/TipTe...ook-corned-meats/How+to+cook+corned+meats.htm


----------

